# rating floatation jackets



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

some are 1,2,3 etc..others gas loaded..some more importantly based on weight of person to be supported..or on kilos of buoyancy provided[e.g. one i saw gives 6 kilos of floatation aid to a person]...perhaps we need a more scientific rating so that a person is made ideally more buoyant and less impeded in movements/tipping over[for kids vests can tip them upside down notably when vengeful russians deliberately targeted german kids/civilians in ships in ww2]...or has this already been done?


----------



## mustrumr (Feb 27, 2009)

There is actually a new standard being introduced for PFDs from 1/07/10. The PFD 1, 2, 3 classification will be gone and will be replaced by Level 150, 100, 50, and 50 Special Purpose. A little more info here.

Cheers!


----------

